# Britainâ€™s Got Talent



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2018)

Going to watch the first program tomorrow with the wife but just seen this on Facebook and itâ€™s both amazing and emotional - just brilliant 

https://www.facebook.com/BritainsGotTalent/videos/10156219916212456/


----------



## User2021 (Apr 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Going to watch the first program tomorrow with the wife but just seen this on Facebook and itâ€™s both amazing and emotional - just brilliant 

https://www.facebook.com/BritainsGotTalent/videos/10156219916212456/

Click to expand...


absolutely superb


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2018)

That really did give me a great big heart warming cuddle. 
Thanks for sharing &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## User 99 (Apr 14, 2018)

It was a good show but I'm not overly convinced by it all. For example, he could've taken various shots of his daughter playing with various coloured crayons, he also could'e placed various different "toys" as she was sleeping. The cube and the word is a little more difficult to explain away.


----------



## brendy (Apr 14, 2018)

RandG said:



			It was a good show but I'm not overly convinced by it all. For example, he could've taken various shots of his daughter playing with various coloured crayons, he also could'e placed various different "toys" as she was sleeping. The cube and the word is a little more difficult to explain away.
		
Click to expand...

Every page could be premarked and the Sharpie has no ink, not sure about the cube.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 15, 2018)

Good shout on the sharpie.
Despite what he said, the Penguin card WAS slight of hand.
The red crayon was probably the only one in the box that Walliams could remove (others attached to box?)

The pattern on the cube when Amanda hands it back for guy to put in the box differs from the revealed pattern.
Watched it back in slow motion several times and something definitely goes on with the cube.
The key is that initially the centre orange square has 2 adjacent yellow squares along one side, when revealed, the orange centre has just 1 yellow adjacent square.

Credit to the guy, because he performed the act very well.
Dare I question the validity of the back story, just to elevate the act by adding the emotional element.

Mrs K hates it when I always figure out the magic acts on BGT!

Having said that, "magic" is all about skill and being able to convince the audience to wonder and believe...in the moment.
The audience do not have the luxury of replay and slow motion.


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Good shout on the sharpie.
Despite what he said, the Penguin card WAS slight of hand.
The red crayon was probably the only one in the box that Walliams could remove (others attached to box?)

The pattern on the cube when Amanda hands it back for guy to put in the box differs from the revealed pattern.
Watched it back in slow motion several times and something definitely goes on with the cube.
The key is that initially the centre orange square has 2 adjacent yellow squares along one side, when revealed, the orange centre has just 1 yellow adjacent square.

Credit to the guy, because he performed the act very well.
Dare I question the validity of the back story, just to elevate the act by adding the emotional element.

Mrs K hates it when I always figure out the magic acts on BGT!

Having said that, "magic" is all about skill and being able to convince the audience to wonder and believe...in the moment.
The audience do not have the luxury of replay and slow motion.
		
Click to expand...

You need to get a life, itâ€™s an illusion, entertainment, with a nice emotive story attached, to even query that says more about you than the act!


----------



## KenL (Apr 15, 2018)

Someone has an interest in magic/illusions and tries to analyse what went on.

Result on here is that they get someone going off on a rant.  Unbelievable!


----------



## GaryK (Apr 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			You need to get a life, itâ€™s an illusion, entertainment, with a nice emotive story attached, to even query that says more about you than the act!
		
Click to expand...

Did someone get out of bed the wrong side this morning?
Your comment is way out of order!

In the posts prior to mine, the discussion was around how the "magic" worked, yet you have chosen not subject those posters to abuse.
My post was simply a follow on from those.
I understand that my questioning of the back story could have hit a nerve, but as I said, it elevates the illusion.

As KenL recognized, I do have an interest in magic/illusions where I enjoy well performed acts in the moment.
What is wrong for me to then try to figure out how an act worked....especially given my interest in the genre.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 15, 2018)

If you watch magic being exposed there is always an answer to the trick,as has been said itâ€™s about trickery and illusion.
I must admit he pulled the trick off brilliantly and executed the story brilliantly also.
The whole show though is so staged and the judges cringeworthy at times,and how bad does Ant look.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 15, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Did someone get out of bed the wrong side this morning?
Your comment is way out of order!

In the posts prior to mine, the discussion was around how the "magic" worked, yet you have chosen not subject those posters to abuse.
My post was simply a follow on from those.
I understand that my questioning of the back story could have hit a nerve, but as I said, it elevates the illusion.

As KenL recognized, I do have an interest in magic/illusions where I enjoy well performed acts in the moment.
*What is wrong for me to then try to figure out how an act worked*....especially given my interest in the genre.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a magic loving lefty liberal pinko socialist Corbynite?  If so we don't like those types round here....


----------



## GaryK (Apr 15, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			The whole show though is so staged and the judges cringeworthy at times
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more, but the show is entertaining and does showcase some fantastic talent.
Was pleasantly surprised that they reigned in showing the utter garbage acts, although there were a few in there for good measure.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 15, 2018)

Well I never....... a 'stage show' that has been staged!! Who'd have imagined that eh??
Very entertaining & well delivered...  an accomplished show man.....  very clever & moving.

Thanks to all for the enlightenment on how we were tricked.


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Your comment is way out of order!.
		
Click to expand...

Like I give a crap &#129300;


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Are you a magic loving lefty liberal pinko socialist Corbynite?  If so we don't like those types round here....
		
Click to expand...

Why you still here then &#128540;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			Like I give a crap &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Robin , pack it in please


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Robin , pack it in please
		
Click to expand...

OK, I don't give a damn that he thinks my comments are 'out of order', that's my opinion, which is in stark difference to his, in questioning the validity of the emotive content and basis of the act. Now that comment I found distasteful, why, because I can relate to it personally, so just just he's someone who likes to analyse these kind of acts, doesn't mean I can't question his comment against the validity of what they went through as a couple, which I'm pretty sure would be validated by the producers and hardly something they would falsify on national television only to be outed if untrue!

So, out of order, no, I don't think so, as such I don't give a damn to his complaint about my comments, is that OK for you?


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2018)

GaryK said:



			In the posts prior to mine, the discussion was around how the "magic" worked, yet you have chosen not subject those posters to abuse.
My post was simply a follow on from those.
		
Click to expand...

Abuse, you don't know the meaning of the word if you think that's abuse :rofl:

And, none of the previous posters questioned the validity of emotive story to which it was based on, so your complaint to my comments are baseless.



GaryK said:



			Dare I question the validity of the back story, just to elevate the act by adding the emotional element.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			Why you still here then &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

I came for the golf tips but stay for the bantz...


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I came for the golf tips but stay for the bantz...
		
Click to expand...

Golf tips from this bunch on here, now thatâ€™s quality Bantz ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸŒï¸


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			You need to get a life, itâ€™s an illusion, entertainment, with a nice emotive story attached, to even query that says more about you than the act!
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Like I give a crap ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			OK, I don't give a damn that he thinks my comments are 'out of order', that's my opinion, which is in stark difference to his, in questioning the validity of the emotive content and basis of the act. Now that comment I found distasteful, why, because I can relate to it personally, so just just he's someone who likes to analyse these kind of acts, doesn't mean I can't question his comment against the validity of what they went through as a couple, which I'm pretty sure would be validated by the producers and hardly something they would falsify on national television only to be outed if untrue!

So, out of order, no, I don't think so, as such I don't give a damn to his complaint about my comments, is that OK for you?
		
Click to expand...

Robin itâ€™s his opinion, you donâ€™t have to agree with it, but there is no need to launch a personal attack on the guy with the â€œGet a lifeâ€ and â€œ says more about you â€œ comment.

In recent years talent shows seem to focus on people with a sob story , Peter Kay lampooned this back in 2008 with â€œBritainâ€™s got the pop factor ...and possibly a new celebrity Jesus Christ Soapstar Superstar Strictly on Iceâ€ 

I watched it last night, thought it was a bit cringeworthy, but it was clever how he made it part of the act, and obviously Iâ€™m pleased that the story has a happy ending.

How is he going to follow it up, canâ€™t rehash the same trick can he?


----------



## User20205 (Apr 15, 2018)

The only bit I saw last night. It made me want to do a bit of sick in my mouth!!! Anyone who uses their kids as props in talent shows should be automatically kicked off IMO. Iâ€™d extend it to pets especially dogs also. Toe curling


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2018)

It's a talent show and back stories should be irrelevant.
Whilst I feel dreadfully sorry for any parent with a sick child, (and glad it's ended well), the show is 'Britain's Got Talent' and emotional back stories should not be part of the show ................... ever.
I believe it's just to garner some support, but I'm a cynical old bugger.
I thought it was a very poor act, too ................ but the 10yr old boy singing and the guy doing the balancing act were awesome.


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Going to watch the first program tomorrow with the wife but just seen this on Facebook and itâ€™s both amazing and emotional - just brilliant 

https://www.facebook.com/BritainsGotTalent/videos/10156219916212456/

Click to expand...

yeah, that got me (in a positive way). 


This shines a light on Britain's Got Talent though. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdwjEk38Bc0


----------



## brendy (Apr 16, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			How is he going to follow it up, canâ€™t rehash the same trick can he?
		
Click to expand...

I heard there is word of an awful case of eggy acidosis.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2018)

Slime said:



			It's a talent show and back stories should be irrelevant.
Whilst I feel dreadfully sorry for any parent with a sick child, (and glad it's ended well), the show is 'Britain's Got Talent' and emotional back stories should not be part of the show ................... ever.
I believe it's just to garner some support, but I'm a cynical old bugger.
I thought it was a very poor act, too ................ but the 10yr old boy singing and the guy doing the balancing act were awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree and these back stories now seem an integral part of any of these talent shows and really shows "the journey the act has been on". It's irrelevant and I want to see who can sing best (these shows really drag these back stories out) or in the case of BGT who has the best and perhaps most unique act.


----------



## drdel (Apr 16, 2018)

IMO the act was in very bad taste. IF true - parading and using his family's misfortune to get a TV audience reaction is disgusting and just shows how far we'll stoop in the interests of 'entertainment'. We'll soon have death bed scenes designed to twang the heart string

It was a pretty standard illusion and without the emotional blackmail it would not have been remembered.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 17, 2018)

Pure Saturday night cack......but we'll sit and watch it sometimes. 
Worse than magician was the guy in the water tank, naff act based on a faked time limit he could stay under, apparently he used to be dead too, the lock 'picking' as in give the lock a poke and then the judges fake shocked reactions.....it's all too cheesy and old. 
Balancing guy was impressive, rest was pretty same old and naff, never want to hear another choir or watch a dance troupe ever. I do quite like Walliams nonsense though. 
Hopefully will get better. Maybe they should take singers out of it given ITV also have The Voice and XFactor for singers.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't know how anyone can watch any of those 'talent shows'...... 95% utter average.
I'd rather my license fee was spent on people with talent like the old days.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 17, 2018)

We have given up watching this or X factor. 
Being on every year is too often, plus the number of non British nationals taking part turns us away.
The sob back stories are unnecessary, just filler to take up time.


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 17, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I don't know how anyone can watch any of those 'talent shows'...... 95% utter average.
I'd rather my license fee was spent on people with talent like the old days.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree. Cheap to make though, so they are popular with those in charge.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2018)

Britainâ€™s Got Talent has been able to and showcase some amazingly talented people who previously wouldnâ€™t have been able to find a stage for them - im guessing no one had issues with New Faces etc or any of the old talent shows that have been going on for decades and decades. 

Most of the stories have shown The adversity that some people have gone through just to get to where they are today and they show a human side to people as opposed to a manufactured group or pop star. 

Itâ€™s a great show with lots of fun and laughter and tears and breathtaking moments and provide a little bit of a break from a miserable downtrodden world 

Again though it seems people are more happy these days when they are miserable or moaning about something - hence the irritations thread being bigger than the things that make you happy thread. If only the world would cheer up a little


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Britainâ€™s Got Talent has been able to and showcase some amazingly talented people who previously wouldnâ€™t have been able to find a stage for them - im guessing no one had issues with New Faces etc or any of the old talent shows that have been going on for decades and decades. 

Most of the stories have shown The adversity that some people have gone through just to get to where they are today and they show a human side to people as opposed to a manufactured group or pop star. 

Itâ€™s a great show with lots of fun and laughter and tears and breathtaking moments and provide a little bit of a break from a miserable downtrodden world 

Again though it seems people are more happy these days when they are miserable or moaning about something - hence the irritations thread being bigger than the things that make you happy thread. If only the world would cheer up a little
		
Click to expand...

How many times have you posted on the irritation thread?

How many times have you posted moaning about golf coverage rather than just enjoying the golf being shown?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most of the stories have shown The adversity that some people have gone through just to get to where they are today and they show a human side to people as opposed to a manufactured group or pop star.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it's an attempt by the producers to play with the emotions of the audience, but in a very cynical way.
Same goes for X Factor, they have similar sob stories at the start, and let me tjink what those two programmes have in common &#129300;


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2018)

A decade ago you'd get to see the contestants audition first on these types of shows, then as the episodes progress learn ore about them and like their personalities as well as their acts.

Now, on x factor for a while and bgt more recently, you know who's through before they even audition. You'll get clips of em at home during their intro, or there will be the generic somber music.

 Interestingly though, the sympathy vids only get the contestants so far as towards the business end, the more popular acts inevitably win through.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 17, 2018)

Ben Elton wrote a book (albeit a work of fiction) based on a bet that a character very similar to Simon Cowell could get anyone through to the final rounds of an X-Factor style competition based purely on how they promoted the back story, how the judged reacted to a performance, when they appeared on the show etc. Was a very interesting read. OK it may be a total work of fiction but the ideas put forward about how audience voting could be manipulated by the way in which the show was produced (coupled with strategic press leaks to either enhance or diminish an act's popularity) was an interesting and believable premise.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 17, 2018)

Bottom feeding TV for the ignorant masses. Avoid.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Bottom feeding TV for the ignorant masses. Avoid.
		
Click to expand...

So you are saying that all those who watch these shows are ignorant?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Bottom feeding TV for the ignorant masses. Avoid.
		
Click to expand...

If you have avoided them how do you know they are â€œbottom feedingâ€ and nice to see that you are judging people ignorant for watching them


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2018)

I guess I'm ignorant too!


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2018)

Slime said:



			I guess I'm ignorant too!
		
Click to expand...

Too bloody right, whether you watch it or not &#128563;

&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Ben Elton wrote a book (albeit a work of fiction) based on a bet that a character very similar to Simon Cowell could get anyone through to the final rounds of an X-Factor style competition based purely on how they promoted the back story, how the judged reacted to a performance, when they appeared on the show etc. Was a very interesting read. OK it may be a total work of fiction but the ideas put forward about how audience voting could be manipulated by the way in which the show was produced (coupled with strategic press leaks to either enhance or diminish an act's popularity) was an interesting and believable premise.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting but you'd think with his connections there would be an element of truth in the concept. I am a cynical old man at the best of times and to be honest these back stories do nothing for me and wouldn't make me vote for an act (if I was ever going to and that is not happening). I want to see an act stand and fall by their performance alone and not with the boost of a sob tale. That would never have happened in Hughie Green's day on Opportunity Knocks


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			Too bloody right, whether you watch it or not &#63027;

&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Oooh that hurts ...................... but how are you doing in the ET Fantasy League this season  .


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 18, 2018)

bobmac said:



			So you are saying that all those who watch these shows are ignorant?
		
Click to expand...

They're ignorant to the much better entertainment available, yes.



Liverpoolphil said:



			If you have avoided them how do you know they are â€œbottom feedingâ€ and nice to see that you are judging people ignorant for watching them
		
Click to expand...

I avoid them after trying to watch them previously. Sample - deem as worthless TV, peddling sob stories instead of worthwhile TV - avoid. 

I find this to be true of most TV broadcast between 6pm and 10pm on BBC1 and ITV on Saturday nights - the time the proles sit down to watch TV the most, presumably.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			They're ignorant to the much better entertainment available, yes.



I avoid them after trying to watch them previously. Sample - deem as worthless TV, peddling sob stories instead of worthwhile TV - avoid. 

I find this to be true of most TV broadcast between 6pm and 10pm on BBC1 and ITV on Saturday nights - the time the proles sit down to watch TV the most, presumably.
		
Click to expand...

What are proles ?

The thing with entertainment is it covers a very wide range of tastes - some will like some programs some will like others , just because someone likes a Program you don't doesnt mean they are ignorant "to better" entertainment because its all about peoples personal taste - i have no doubt there is something you watch that i find awful but that doesnt mean i call you ignorant. Its the same with music and sports etc - thankfully because we are all wired differently we all have differing tastes. BGT is a program you dont like - millions around the country do like it hence its a very successful show. But dont insult people based on the telly show they watch


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			They're ignorant to the much better entertainment available, yes.



I avoid them after trying to watch them previously. Sample - deem as worthless TV, peddling sob stories instead of worthwhile TV - avoid. 

I find this to be true of most TV broadcast between 6pm and 10pm on BBC1 and ITV on Saturday nights - *the time the proles* sit down to watch TV the most, presumably.
		
Click to expand...


Why are some people on these forums so obnoxious?
There is no need to, it's not difficult to voice an opinion without trying to belittle a whole swath of the population and therefore make yourself feel a little superior.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What are proles ?

The thing with entertainment is it covers a very wide range of tastes - some will like some programs some will like others , just because someone likes a Program you don't doesnt mean they are ignorant "to better" entertainment because its all about peoples personal taste - i have no doubt there is something you watch that i find awful but that doesnt mean i call you ignorant. Its the same with music and sports etc - thankfully because we are all wired differently we all have differing tastes. BGT is a program you dont like - millions around the country do like it hence its a very successful show. But dont insult people based on the telly show they watch
		
Click to expand...




Lazkir said:



			Why are some people on these forums so obnoxious?
There is no need to, it's not difficult to voice an opinion without trying to belittle a whole swath of the population and therefore make yourself feel a little superior.
		
Click to expand...

Why are people so precious about someone not liking what they do? I voiced my opinion on a public forum. Just because it doesn't marry up with your opinion. Jeez.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Why are people so precious about someone not liking what they do? I voiced my opinion on a public forum. Just because it doesn't marry up with your opinion. Jeez.
		
Click to expand...

Because your opinion was insulting towards people - assigned to voicing an opinion and free speech must come respect , when you start to throw insults at people and insulting judgements then you will get people reacting. You can have an opinion on the program -  no one is going to like everything but donâ€™t make judgments about the people that watch the programs you donâ€™t like.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because your opinion was insulting towards people - assigned to voicing an opinion and free speech must come respect , when you start to throw insults at people and insulting judgements then you will get people reacting. You can have an opinion on the program -  no one is going to like everything but donâ€™t make judgments about the people that watch the programs you donâ€™t like.
		
Click to expand...

You've made judgements on me in the past based on opinions I have and the football team I support. Be consistent.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			They're ignorant to the much better entertainment available, yes.



I avoid them after trying to watch them previously. Sample - deem as worthless TV, peddling sob stories instead of worthwhile TV - avoid. 

I find this to be true of most TV broadcast between 6pm and 10pm on BBC1 and ITV on Saturday nights - the time the proles sit down to watch TV the most, presumably.
		
Click to expand...

Proles is a derogatory term. No need for that. 

In regards reality tv, I am of much the same opinion. It was a good concept when it came out, but now is done for the lowest common denominator so as to capture as large and audience as cheaply as possible. 

I dont envisage their being reruns reruns of it in 20 years.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Proles is a derogatory term.
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			but now is done for the lowest common denominator
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:

Well that's the exact same thing said two different ways.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			:rofl:

Well that's the exact same thing said two different ways.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, Proles is derogatory for working class. 

Common denominator used in my example is simply they way a tv company will aim a product at as many people as possible. I made no judgement on the people or their viewing choices.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Why are people so precious about someone not liking what they do? I voiced my opinion on a public forum. Just because it doesn't marry up with your opinion. Jeez.
		
Click to expand...


Voicing an opinion is one thing (and I happen to agree with you regarding the quality of the programming), but you don't have to insult people in order to do it.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Not at all, Proles is derogatory for working class. 

Common denominator used in my example is simply they way a tv company will aim a product at as many people as possible. I made no judgement on the people or their viewing choices.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent spin, but no. Lowest common denominator is a term used to denote the lowest levels of society.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Excellent spin, but no. Lowest common denominator is a term used to denote the lowest levels of society.
		
Click to expand...

Not spin at all, reread my point. I state that its to capture the largest audience. I don't comment on said audience. Just because you associate a term with that meaning, doesn't mean everyone else does.

edit, just did a google. I wouldn't refer to the urban dictionary to define a word.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Not spin at all, reread my point. I state that its to capture the largest audience. I don't comment on said audience. Just because you associate a term with that meaning, doesn't mean everyone else does.

edit, just did a google. I wouldn't refer to the urban dictionary to define a word.
		
Click to expand...

You don't understand the term and you're using it incorrectly. No biggie, you've clarified your meaning anyway.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			You don't understand the term and you're using it incorrectly. No biggie, you've clarified your meaning anyway.
		
Click to expand...

There is no real term do use incorrectly unless discussing maths.

You have an interpretation from urban dictionary, I have mine.


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			There is no real term do use incorrectly unless discussing maths.

You have an interpretation from urban dictionary, I have mine.
		
Click to expand...

Just to spice things up a little. The Cambridge Dictionary may help in clearing this up. Quote apt that the quote is about watching TV. 

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/lowest-common-denominator


Can someone pass the popcorn?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2018)

londonlewis said:



			Just to spice things up a little. The Cambridge Dictionary may help in clearing this up. Quote apt that the quote is about watching TV. 

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/lowest-common-denominator


Can someone pass the popcorn?
		
Click to expand...

I like the 3rd definition......

Appears to say what i said. Criticising the product (BGT), not those watching it 

Anyways, the sun is shining and i'm off work for 3 days. Lets return to this in the winter when we all need a barny to pass the time!:swing:


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I like the 3rd definition......

Appears to say what i said. Criticising the product (BGT), not those watching it 

*Anyways, the sun is shining and i'm off work for 3 days. Lets return to this in the winter when we all need a barny to pass the time!*:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Good call! Finished early, off to the pub with my lad and then having a firepit BBQ after... 25 degrees here in Nottingham!:cheers:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2018)

I enjoyed tonight's show, despite some of the cringe stuff.
I was entertained by some good stuff and maybe 2 or 3 of them could  be world class acts .


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			I enjoyed tonight's show, despite some of the cringe stuff.
I was entertained by some good stuff and maybe 2 or 3 of them could  be world class acts .
		
Click to expand...

BTW, I auditioned twice with different bands back in the 70s in the Hughie Green talent show. It was staged way back then .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/BritainsGotTalent/videos/10156238069182456/

Just brilliant &#128514;


----------

